# Postmates $100 bonus for 10 deliveries



## Cali65 (Apr 25, 2017)

Received this offer from Postmates.....almost missed it as i don't do them, crap payout.

"Complete 10+ deliveries during dinner rush hours (5pm-9pm) on Friday, Saturday, or Sunday night to earn an extra $100 bonus!"

I believe they want 10 deliveries done in one 5pm-9pm shift and can be any of the nights........or is it 10 deliveries between all 3 evenings?
Not sure if 10 is doable in 4 hrs......thoughts?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Cali65 said:


> Received this offer from Postmates.....almost missed it as i don't do them, crap payout.
> 
> "Complete 10+ deliveries during dinner rush hours (5pm-9pm) on Friday, Saturday, or Sunday night to earn an extra $100 bonus!"
> 
> ...


I got that email too and was wondering the same thing. You would have to get pretty lucky to complete or even receive 10 orders in 4 hours.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

not with all these people who make you wait around.


----------



## mcclearin (Nov 3, 2015)

I received the offer and completed 10 in the 4 hours but do not see the payment. It said it would show up by the 2nd and it's not there. Also I sent a text to support and they referred me to the question and answer section which is useless. Anyone else have issues with this?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Anyone wind up getting this bonus?


----------



## mcclearin (Nov 3, 2015)

Not only did I not receive bonus but I have not been paid! I have sent several emails to customer support and they do not answer.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

mcclearin said:


> Not only did I not receive bonus but I have not been paid! I have sent several emails to customer support and they do not answer.


Damn that sucks. I got an email yeaterday saying they will pay $125 for 10 deliveries before 11:59 pm today. Didn't wind up doing though. Keep us posted


----------



## mcclearin (Nov 3, 2015)

I went to twitter and they responded really fast on that saying they are sorry for the inconvience but have been busier then normal. Still no action with my account though.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

mcclearin said:


> Not only did I not receive bonus but I have not been paid! I have sent several emails to customer support and they do not answer.


PM must be on its last legs. With GH, DD and Caviar all paying more and giving you way more order info BEFORE forcing you to accept it, I'd imagine most drivers are busy working on the other platforms. I'm still technically signed up with PM but haven't delivered for them in months.

Plus add in Amazon Flex or Uber/Lyft and PM becomes even more a throw away option for drivers. They pay the least & send you the farthest to deliver an item. I passed on that $100 10 order offer & glad I did since they're not paying drivers now?!


----------



## MarknOrlando (Oct 20, 2018)

The bonus is paid out as soon as you complete the ten deliveries, plus 5 to 10 minutes. Now you have to "Cash out" to get the funds into your bank account (costs 50 cents) or one can simply wait till following Monday and the funds will be deposited for free.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

uberboy1212 said:


> Anyone wind up getting this bonus?


 Yes three different times. Highest payout for one day = $228 including the bonus, 4th of July, 6 hours of work.

PM on it's last legs? That is just hyperbole. Offered $4 extra per order last weekend.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Djfourmoney said:


> Yes three different times. Highest payout for one day = $228 including the bonus, 4th of July, 6 hours of work.
> 
> PM on it's last legs? That is just hyperbole. Offered $4 extra per order last weekend.


Nice good to know

I'm so used to Uber's shady ways I'm skeptical about any type of bonus


----------

